# Which Boat?



## TDB (Jun 28, 2022)

I am looking at getting my first salt water boat, looking mainly to inshore fish, go the lake, maybe take it scalloping. Im not going looking to go out 10 miles or anything, I was wondering what you all thought would be a good choice. I have been looking at skiffs, bay boats, and flats boat and just wanted to hear from the guys with some experience and see what you all think. Any information would be appreciated!!!


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jun 28, 2022)

Personally I would get at least a 20-22ft bay boat at a minimum. Unfortunately you can't have one boat to do it all. Unless you get a panga.
That is my preference as I would rather fish nearshore reefs than  6" of water in the flats


----------



## Angel Eyes (Jun 28, 2022)

Skiffs will beat you to death on the Ga. coast.  V hull and as big as you can afford.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 28, 2022)

I’d start with how many people you’d like to bring and where you’d like to use it the most often and get the best you can afford that fits that and make do when you do something else … if ur thinking 3 or more people and inshore near shore it’s hard to beat a 22 ft bay boat … I’ve had all 3 bay flats skiff … for where and how I like to fish I have a 18 foot HellsBay skiff but my thing is poling and sight fishing reds and big trout in mosquito lagoon flats or chasing bones and permit in Biscayne bay 
If a family and day at lake tubing as well as fishing I’d go bay boat … there very versatile … good luck


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jun 28, 2022)

Angel Eyes said:


> Skiffs will beat you to death on the Ga. coast.  V hull and as big as you can afford.



^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^


----------



## ssramage (Jun 28, 2022)

I'll throw my perspective out. 

You'll hear a lot of people say to go big (20'+) and that's definitely a valid point. I live on St. Simons and have had several boats, and have never had one that big. With this being your first saltwater, I'd lean towards a center console in the 17' range, like a Scout Sportfish 172/175/177 or a Key West 1720. Very manageable to operate by yourself, and the learning curve is shorter in my opinion. It will feel small at times, but pick your days like you would any other boat, and it is PERFECT for 1-3 grown men to fish at any given time. My Scout 175 had high sides too and was great for kids.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jun 28, 2022)

I've had 4 boats in the 16-18 ft range, I won't have another less than 20. One of my best friends just bought a 22ft K2 and it's just about perfect for the lake, the flats, and short offshore runs.

But this is also me boat shopping




And me at the boat ramp


----------



## oops1 (Jun 28, 2022)

Bay boat


----------



## TheWildLife (Jun 28, 2022)

Had the same question 10 years ago. For me the answer was a bay boat. It's been to several lakes and used to fish inshore on the Gulf and Atlantic. Never been disappointed. It's classified as a 19' boat by the manufacturer but measures 19'3" which is around 7" shorter than many 20' boats. It will fish 2 adults / 2 kids without much interference, but 4 adults can be interesting. A couple more feet can make a big difference.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jun 28, 2022)

I'm on coastal boat no 3 and I hope I've learned enough to be happy with this one.  Boat 1 was a key west 1720.  Awesome little boat, rides great but is way too crowded over 2 folks.

Boat 2 was a Carolina skiff 198 dlv.  Room like a pontoon boat.  Great in slick water.   Will absolutely beat your teeth out in a slight chop on the lake or the sound.  Wife and kids hated it.

Boat 3....2200 tournament sport nautic star.   22 foot bay boat.    Haven't had it long but I feel like I'm in a 78 Lincoln town car in chop, just rolls right thru it.    Runs super shallow with a jack plate and the family is comfy on the lake.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jun 28, 2022)

I’ve got a 22ft Sea Pro center console. Great for the family and poking around in the bumpy stuff.  If it were just me I’d have a flats skiff and be done with it.


----------



## kingfish (Jun 28, 2022)

Big fan of Bay Boats.  I have a 21 Stott Craft and my brother has an 18 Kenner.  They will go anywhere fresh or salt, and on the light and variable wind days, you can go offshore if that's an option.


----------



## breathe in (Jun 28, 2022)

18.5’ or 21’ master angler.


----------



## RHFisherman (Jun 28, 2022)

16' Lund V hull, all aluminum with bench seats and 40hp tiller outboard.

There is no where I can't go.  Except on a windy day


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Jun 28, 2022)

20' or more fiberglass bay boat is the most useful boat for what you described than anything else can think of.


After nearly 40 years of owning saltwater boats, I am now under the opinion that you should use the largest and roomiest boat that you can get away with in any fishing situation.



In my case it's a 19' flats boat for inshore and a 26' center console for offshore.


I would recommend splitting the difference in your situation, and getting something that can handle a heavy chop, but still get into pretty shallow water and fish at least 4 people.


----------



## ssramage (Jun 28, 2022)

One other thing you didn't mention is your budget. In today's market, that's going to dictate a lot.


----------



## VisionCasting (Jun 29, 2022)

Robalo Cayman 246.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 29, 2022)

6 figure boat right there ^^^but she’s Purdy


----------



## ssramage (Jun 29, 2022)

oops1 said:


> 6 figure boat right there ^^^but she’s Purdy



What's funny is I saw a video come across YouTube the other day for a new bay boat that "wouldn't break the bank". It was about a $120k boat. I think we have different banks...


----------



## oops1 (Jun 29, 2022)

Even the used boat market prices are out of control. I’ve pondered selling mine but there’s just no way to upgrade without going broke.


----------



## Redman54 (Jun 29, 2022)

ssramage said:


> What's funny is I saw a video come across YouTube the other day for a new bay boat that "wouldn't break the bank". It was about a $120k boat. I think we have different banks...



Definitely a different bank than mine....
I have a 198 DLV, and it gets used A LOT! We mainly fish inshore. It's perfect for my family of 5. Plenty of room, can go in really skinny water and is as stable as they come. We can fish 6 people, can run right up on the beach to unload, then slide her back out to anchor. But like many others have said, it rides rough in big chop, just have to back out the throttle a little bit. I honestly love my boat.

 My dad has a 23' Wellcraft. It rides like a dream in any chop. Have gone as far as 40 miles out with no issues. It's roomy for riding but gets crowded really fast when trying to fish more than 4 or 5. You won't get in any skinny water with it and is a pain to take to the beach. 

Decide what you will use it for most and pick one accordingly.


----------



## ssramage (Jun 29, 2022)

oops1 said:


> Even the used boat market prices are out of control. I’ve pondered selling mine but there’s just no way to upgrade without going broke.



They're going to come down. We're headed for some tighter financial times and toys will be the first thing to go. The banks that financed them at stupid levels are sweating I'm sure.


----------



## marlin (Jun 29, 2022)

VisionCasting said:


> Robalo Cayman 246.
> View attachment 1160551


There’s a 20ft Robalo Cayman on Craigslist for a little over 50 G on Craigslist. I can’t remember if it was in savannah or Valdosta I think. Probably could negotiate a little.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 29, 2022)

VisionCasting said:


> Robalo Cayman 246.
> View attachment 1160551


BOOOOOM!!!
That's what I got. It's awesome for the combination of inshore and lakes mentioned in the OP!
Everything about the Caymen 246 makes us happy. One of the most impressive things to me is the amount of gear/stuff that can be packed aboard the Caymen and still have NOTHING visable on deck!!
I know they are pricy new but Used maybe won't be too expensive.... Idk I ain't priced em in a while.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 29, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> I've had 4 boats in the 16-18 ft range, I won't have another less than 20. One of my best friends just bought a 22ft K2 and it's just about perfect for the lake, the flats, and short offshore runs.
> 
> But this is also me boat shopping
> 
> ...



Nice!
That white Sundance skiff in my avatar picture had a mid 80's model 2 stroke Evenrude 225 on the back of it! It was fun! Loud and quick!


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jun 30, 2022)

sea trout said:


> Nice!
> That white Sundance skiff in my avatar picture had a mid 80's model 2 stroke Evenrude 225 on the back of it! It was fun! Loud and quick!


No problem getting on plane with that ???


----------



## Ihunt (Jun 30, 2022)

I have a Carolina Skiff 258DLV. It is a great boat for many things but when waves get over 1’ it is not one of them. My son is also about to go to college so I do not need a lake/tubing boat which it was great at. 

Mine will be at The Grass Shack in 3 weeks with a 4 sale sign on it.


----------



## Gutbucket (Jun 30, 2022)

That Rabalo 246 is really nice.    I've been saving my money for a  Blue Wave 2400 Pure Bay. I'm getting close but not quite there yet.    I don't have a picture but it is purty too!!  ???


----------



## Rabun (Jul 1, 2022)

Another 246 Cayman owner. Bought at the boat show in 2016 around 87k fully outfitted w vhf, simrad 12”, min kota terrova 112lb w three AGM bats, two onboard chargers, bow seating, table top,T top. If they’re up in the 120’s base they have really gone up. Robalo also makes a cayman 22 as well. I highly recommend a bay boat too. I settled on the cayman because of the layout, storage as Sea Trout mentioned and comfy seating. Let us know where you land. It’s exciting being in the boat market.


----------



## Blackston (Jul 1, 2022)

sea trout said:


> Nice!
> That white Sundance skiff in my avatar picture had a mid 80's model 2 stroke Evenrude 225 on the back of it! It was fun! Loud and quick!


 My boat in my early 20’s was a 80’s 17’ Whaler with a 235 Evinrude ( 6 gal an hour however ya ran it , we called it the 2thirsty5 ) It was also fast loud n quick !!!! ….. Thanks for the trip down memory lane !!


----------



## sea trout (Jul 1, 2022)

Blackston said:


> My boat in my early 20’s was a 80’s 17’ Whaler with a 235 Evinrude ( 6 gal an hour however ya ran it , we called it the 2thirsty5 ) It was also fast loud n quick !!!! ….. Thanks for the trip down memory lane !!


Yep! The two thirsty five! My neighbor is a mechanic from Naples Fl. When he was down there he told me how their shop used the Evenrude 235 for racing boats.
My 225 on the 20 ft skiff... I believe, on the water at idle, when I'd hammer down from dead stop...... when the back of the boat reached where the front of the boat was, it was on plane!
The guy I got it from, about 15 years ago, said him and a friend had it doin 70 down the flint river before. Idk. But we had it up to 60 on Lazarretto creek at Tybee and I had to back down. It lost water contact and I didn't feel I had control of it so it scared me.


----------



## sea trout (Jul 1, 2022)

Rabun said:


> Another 246 Cayman owner. Bought at the boat show in 2016 around 87k fully outfitted w vhf, simrad 12”, min kota terrova 112lb w three AGM bats, two onboard chargers, bow seating, table top,T top. If they’re up in the 120’s base they have really gone up. Robalo also makes a cayman 22 as well. I highly recommend a bay boat too. I settled on the cayman because of the layout, storage as Sea Trout mentioned and comfy seating. Let us know where you land. It’s exciting being in the boat market.


And to add to that they look fantastic, and are so stable even with multiple people moving around the boat


----------



## sea trout (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Batjack (Jul 3, 2022)

sea trout said:


> It lost water contact and I didn't feel I had control of it so it scared me.


That's called a "prop is the only thing in the water death wobble".. been there... don't ever won't to go there again.


----------



## sea trout (Jul 3, 2022)

Batjack said:


> That's called a "prop is the only thing in the water death wobble".. been there... don't ever won't to go there again.


Me neither
I've seen some fast bass boats run like that before on lake Hartwell, and I've seen it on tv before. But I like safety too much.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jul 3, 2022)

sea trout said:


> Me neither
> I've seen some fast bass boats run like that before on lake Hartwell, and I've seen it on tv before. But I like safety too much.


Let's put it this way..... You're not gonna have the ability to turn quick if need be with that little "rudder" in the water.


----------



## perryrip (Jul 5, 2022)

TDB,
Not a good boat market right now. Wait about 12 months and you'll start seeing a lot more inventory when the economy tanks. Prices right now are higher than I've ever seen them. If you've got time, I'd recommend taking your time. Ride a friends bay boat. Bay boat is probably the most versatile way to go based on your usage description. I've had several bay boats and anything over 22 feet is more difficult for a one man operation unless you have a lot of boating experience. Carolina skiffs are very roomy but will rattle the dentures out of your head in the chop we see down here. PM me if you have any specific questions.


----------



## Scallen (Aug 9, 2022)

Depends on what you mean by "inshore" and how you plan on fishing - if you do fish. I have a 16' Tracker Panfish that will get me way back in the skinny creeks in the marsh where the redfish like to roam. But it has to be a really calm day to get even around the edges of the St Simon or Jekyll Sounds (and just forget St Andrew Sound in that boat). Then I had my Hydrasport 2500 WA. I've taken on 6' seas in that boat, and used it for shark fishing out in the ocean. But it was useless trying to fish back in the sound or rivers unless I anchored up in deeper water, and forget trying to get up a creek. So now I am building an 18' center console with a 21-degree deadrise to try to compromise.

If you want to fish around the shell beds for speckled trout or reds, up in a couple feet of water, that 246 Cayman is going to be just too big. If you want to get out front for sharks, tarpon, bull reds and etc., then that 1720 is too small for all but the best of days. There's not a boat to do it all on the coast - so decide where in the system (creeks, rivers/bays, or ocean) you want to be most of the time and go from there.


----------



## Erikh425 (Aug 11, 2022)

I've been following, so I figured I would chime in. I live on, and fish around, SSI. I currently have a 21.5 CC Sea Fox with a 175 on it. I use that in the sounds around SSI, Jekyll and Cumberland. I also use it to head out to the reefs to jig or troll on nice days. F, SFC and HLHA are about as far as I venture. I also like to chase reds, trout and flounder. I found that my boat with the deep V just can't get where I want to go in the marsh. I have kayaks, but they are not always ideal. I picked up a Soloskiff with a 6HP engine for pretty cheap. It is essentially a 14ft kayak with a motor. This has been my go to for marsh fishing. It floats in just a few inches of water, can be poled easily on the flats and it goes about 17MPH, which is too fast in a little boat. The only downside is that it only holds one person and I have 2 kids. Long story short, I have had a ton of boats over the last 30 years. I just don't think there is a boat that can do it all. The Cayman 246 that others talk about above is a sweet boat, but I am pretty sure it won't be up on the flats in the marsh. If the market ever straightens out, I will be in the market for a new big boat, but this is a rough time to look at boats due to price.

That's my $.02
Erik


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Aug 11, 2022)

I wanted new but prices kept jumping so I found a good used boat. I looked and argued with myself for over a year when I was looking for another boat. Skiff, vee bottom, length, motor size. I finally found a boat in my range that checks all my boxes. Drafts 13 inches, semi vee bottom, wide and 25 inch deep sides and came with garmen and trolling motor, live wells. I fish in rivers, inshore and out to ktk about 12 miles comfortably. It's a 2010 Tidewater 196 adventure with a yamaha 150 4 stroke and so far its been great.


----------



## sea trout (Aug 13, 2022)

hunterofopportunity said:


> I wanted new but prices kept jumping so I found a good used boat. I looked and argued with myself for over a year when I was looking for another boat. Skiff, vee bottom, length, motor size. I finally found a boat in my range that checks all my boxes. Drafts 13 inches, semi vee bottom, wide and 25 inch deep sides and came with garmen and trolling motor, live wells. I fish in rivers, inshore and out to ktk about 12 miles comfortably. It's a 2010 Tidewater 196 adventure with a yamaha 150 4 stroke and so far its been great.


Sounds great!
I'm 6 years in with my 1st Yamaha 4 stroke and I've been WAY MORE than satisfied with it


----------



## GADAWGS (Aug 17, 2022)

Gutbucket said:


> That Rabalo 246 is really nice.    I've been saving my money for a  Blue Wave 2400 Pure Bay. I'm getting close but not quite there yet.    I don't have a picture but it is purty too!!  ???



That Blue Wave is my dream boat, one of the best thought out boats I have seen. I couldnt afford one, so I went with the Bulls Bay 2200. Excellent boat for the money and has seen a lot of time on the water.


----------



## seachaser (Aug 18, 2022)

I had a 25 foot bay boat with a 250 Suzuki and I took that thing all over and way to far out.Just be smart and go when you should go and if things start to get a little bad get in.


----------



## Gutbucket (Aug 21, 2022)

I just closed the deal on the Blue Wave and got it home on Friday!!    I've been waiting a looong time to say that.....   I can't wait to get it in the water.    Just need to get it registered and set up.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Aug 21, 2022)

Gutbucket said:


> I just closed the deal on the Blue Wave and got it home on Friday!!    I've been waiting a looong time to say that.....   I can't wait to get it in the water.    Just need to get it registered and set up.


I myself have been wanting a blue wave 2200, I just can't make myself pay 20k more than they were 3 years ago. Congrats!


----------



## Gutbucket (Aug 21, 2022)

Yea, I know what you mean doom....     but I'm perty sure they ain't getting any cheaper.     I found just what I was looking for while on vacation last Sat.    My wife asked me if I was going to get it.     I said no,  I'll just wait till spring to see what happens.     And she said....     Well apparently you don't really want a boat,    your either going to buy it or stop talking about it.....    so I called the guy back on Monday and told him to start setting it up.     It's never a "good" time to buy anything.    But you can't really put a price on memories.    I ain't old yet but I'm getting close....


----------



## perryrip (Oct 18, 2022)

TDB said:


> I am looking at getting my first salt water boat, looking mainly to inshore fish, go the lake, maybe take it scalloping. Im not going looking to go out 10 miles or anything, I was wondering what you all thought would be a good choice. I have been looking at skiffs, bay boats, and flats boat and just wanted to hear from the guys with some experience and see what you all think. Any information would be appreciated!!!



Go with a bay boat in the 20' to 22' range, but wait till the market settles out. Within a year there will be a lot of nice lightly used bay boats for sale at very reasonable prices once we get into the recession.


----------

